# First try at watch photography



## Tim Adams (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't have a macro lens so this the 24-70 f/2.8L with the 7D. I have to post links since I have not uploaded them to my site yet.

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/ufiles/94/515394.jpg
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/ufiles/93/515393.jpg


----------



## dewaltwest (Jan 9, 2011)

Great capture of the case back. I don't care for the crop, could be tighter, but that is just my style. The back is cool. You have great equipment for photography. One of the macro's will let you capture some incredible detail. I have the 100 f/2.8 and really like it! Have fun


----------



## senlina (Mar 9, 2011)

weicome to my house!


----------

